# Death: Guardian of the Gate now available!



## Morrus (Sep 16, 2002)

You can now buy _Death: Guardian of the Gate!_  Available from RPGNot for $6.95 at: http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=283&

Here's the product blurb:



> A sourcebook dealing with the death domain. Includes info on a goddess of death, worshippers, churches, myths and legends, along with crunchy prestige classes, spells, and other things designed to help you flesh out the shadowy figure of death in your home campaign. You can either use the Lady Pale as she is, or you can borrow ideas to flesh out your own campaign's deities.


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2002)

[deleted]


----------

